# Learning to quilt



## Pamela F (Mar 22, 2012)

This is the start of my first quilt. In no particular order!

11 more blocks to hand sew then the joys of sashing and quilting. 

By the time I get to the quilting part I'm hoping it will be winter so I can snuggle under it while I sew lol. 

The aim of my quilting journey is so I can learn how to recycle our granddaughter clothes. Free fabric lol. 

Have fun everyone &#128156;


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Your quilt looks lovely already


----------



## jemadu (Nov 9, 2013)

Beautiful - I quilt too and know how much work it takes to do something like this. You will have many happy memories when you see it finished. Jean


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

What a beautiful start,love the art of quilting< have yet to do it myself, I have all the tools, but no time.


----------



## Teebird (Apr 21, 2013)

I am also a quilter and love the colours you are using.


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm also a quilter...over 40 yrs so far! Your piecing looks great and I love your choice of textures and colors. I'm so glad to see you're hand piecing and hand quilting it, that's getting to be a lost art. 

It's going to be a gorgeous quilt!


----------



## Pamela F (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank you all so much xxx

I was starting to lose momentum with it. Such a large first project. I was going to 'bottle it' and make a bed runner instead. 

You've all given me the boost I needed. &#128156; a full blown quilt it may grow into lol.

Hugs xxxx


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

This is your first. No way. Very pretty and the colors really pop. Make it bigger you will be happier that way. Have fun and keep up the good work.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

What a lovely sampler! Can't believe you are hand sewing it all, the old fashioned way. What patience you have!

Keep it going... and show us when finished, please.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

You are doing an amazing job!


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Very nice choice of color and pattern....Looks terrific thus far!
What color are the sashings going to be?....Looking forward to seeing the finished quilt...


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

What a terrific job! When I started quilting (years ago) my first certainly didn't look as wonderful as yours! I praise all you efforts and selection of block patterns and colors. Please post the completed quilt! I'm sure many want to see it as well!


----------



## rubberlegstootsie (Jul 20, 2013)

Make it a full quilt. You will not regret it. And it will last for years and years. And yes, it's fun to sit under a quilt while quilting it. Also, be sure to label it when it's finished. You do very nice work.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

You are doing well........ keep going, I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Rainny (Dec 15, 2012)

Beautiful - love the colors!


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Beautiful and tough first project! You have picked lovely fabrics and I say keep going. The recycling fabric is a nice idea...but just wait until you discover the thrill of quilt shops


----------



## lsatkow (Mar 1, 2013)

Pamela F said:


> This is the start of my first quilt. In no particular order!
> 
> 11 more blocks to hand sew then the joys of sashing and quilting.
> 
> ...


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Fab!!!Fab!!!!Fab!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

I love it! Well done!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Love the colors also, nice work!


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

What's "sashing"?


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Nice job! I love hand piecing and hand quilting sampler quilts!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice :thumbup:


----------



## Whitwillhands (Feb 12, 2012)

It's beautiful. Are you machine or hand sewing it?


----------



## Fiona41254 (Jan 15, 2013)

love the colors!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

talbotsetters said:


> What's "sashing"?


Sashing is the 'framing' around the blocks... like a gridwork between all the blocks. It separates the blocks and keeps them from interacting with each other. Some people like it, others don't use it.

Take a look at this quilt. The gray area is the sashing:
http://www.freshlemonsquilts.com/?p=296


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

You certainly have the "knack" for piecing. Perfectly done. Thanks for sharing..


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Pamela F said:


> This is the start of my first quilt. In no particular order!
> 
> 11 more blocks to hand sew then the joys of sashing and quilting.
> 
> ...


Is this your invention? If so it's wonderful. Wish I had your eye and talent. I need a pattern to cut squares.


----------



## davidsgrandma (Nov 6, 2011)

I love the colours and combinations. I can't believe that you are doing it all by hand. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

are you sewing each piece by hand?? That is a lot of work..  you are doing a beautiful job with it.. I have done a sampler quilt before.. sewn by machine!! and I didn't plan my material out like you did and so its a scrappy sampler LOL not near as nice as yours..


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

talbotsetters said:


> What's "sashing"?


I believe she means borders. I could be wrong.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Good choice of fabrics, good choice of blocks. Should make a very nice quilt. Isn't it fun?


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Very pretty ~! keep on keeping on .. Quilt on as my granddaughters would say !


----------



## Pamela F (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh my goodness thank you everyone &#128156;

I'm following a book called Learning To a quilt A Beginners Guide at my sewing class. 

Some blocks, still to come to, I don't like, so I'm going to replace them with some different ones. I've been collecting ideas for replacements. 

All hand sewn. 

The sashing part is scaring the life out of me, not been thinking that far. Had a peep in the book and it says for the piecing, sashing and inner border dark fabric #1 which is my black. 

Outer border is the black, white and green dewdrop like fabric. 

You are all amazingly kind and encouraging. Thank you so much. 

What I'm also liking, apart from learning a new skill, is that even if you make a mistake you can make the block into something else. 

I've made an iPad cover out of a block I cut wrong!

Guess I'll keep going lol. 

Have fun &#128156;


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Sashing is the 'framing' around the blocks... like a gridwork between all the blocks. It separates the blocks and keeps them from interacting with each other. Some people like it, others don't use it.
> 
> Take a look at this quilt. The gray area is the sashing:
> http://www.freshlemonsquilts.com/?p=296


Aha! Thanks Sewbizgirl. I like her quilt the way it is, without sashing. Sometimes, when you're learning you have to do something just because that's the sequence you're following. I'm learning beading and some jewellery I'm having to make I just know I'll never wear, but it's on the syllabus so... Those things will go straight into my portfolio and save me producing a separate sample!


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

Pamela F said:


> Oh my goodness thank you everyone 💜
> 
> I'm following a book called Learning To a quilt A Beginners Guide at my sewing class.
> 
> ...


I love your work, your colour choices are great. I bet sashing is one of things that will turn out to be easy peasy once you get started. Keep up the good work!


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Very nice job. Such a big undertaking with all the hand sewing.

I have hand quilted some small quilts but use a machine to piece together, 

Keep up the creative work.

SEA


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Some of the blocks are easier hand sewn for a first try! Does the book suggest hand piecing rather than machine? Lovely job, corners are great, and you are right about the orphan blocks, they an be anything you desire!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

very nice allready


----------



## silverilocks (Dec 31, 2013)

Love the fabic and color choices. Beautiful! Please, do keep going it will be amazing.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Very interesting blocks. They are so different, I like them. The design calls for a large quilt to embrase the pattern. Do not stop. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

Pamela - it's lovely! I've done a very little bit of quilting (always too many ideas and not enough time!). I love the bears paw in particular. Well done. I look forward to seeing it grow. xxx


----------



## aclark3012 (Feb 16, 2011)

This is such a beautiful quilt--good for you--u r off to a wonderful start--your blocks are so pretty--


----------



## aclark3012 (Feb 16, 2011)

This is such a beautiful quilt--good for you--u r off to a wonderful start--


----------



## Jlee2dogs (Apr 24, 2013)

Sampler quilts are fun - you don't get bored! Your piecing is excellent.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful!!! You are doing a terrific job!!!


----------



## francine leroux (Apr 4, 2011)

good job.....................beau travail


----------



## trolleystation (Jun 22, 2011)

Great start to your quilt. Hope this is the first of many more.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lovely colors & a great job!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice patterns and colors! Can't wait to see it finished. What color sashing are you going to use?


----------



## Pamela F (Mar 22, 2012)

SallyAnn said:


> Nice patterns and colors! Can't wait to see it finished. What color sashing are you going to use?


Black is the sashing and the green is the border.

Thank you all so very much. The perfect encouragement for a beginner. You are all such a great support across the board 💜 love to you all 💜


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

love the colors. i to took quilt classes. for the most part fun but can be frustrating to


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

I am amazed at the pattern you have picked for your 1st.brave lady.


----------



## Pamela F (Mar 22, 2012)

knitpick said:


> I am amazed at the pattern you have picked for your 1st.brave lady.


This 'brave lady' never takes the easy road! Lol.

💜 you are all ⭐'s💜


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

The fabrics you picked for the sashing and the borders will look great with your blocks!! Can't wait to see the finished product!  Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

If you get discouraged before you finish, don't just stop, finish by machine. It will not be cheating. Sometimes you just need to finish to get that feeling of something accomplished. It is looking great!! Love it so far!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Sashing is the 'framing' around the blocks... like a gridwork between all the blocks. It separates the blocks and keeps them from interacting with each other. Some people like it, others don't use it.
> 
> Take a look at this quilt. The gray area is the sashing:
> http://www.freshlemonsquilts.com/?p=296


She has some pretty quilts thanks for the link.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I made my first quilt to and every one said I could have picked and easier pattern but I saw it liked it and did it. It was a challenge. It was a lot of work I learned how to cut pcs. I made my mistakes and learned from them. A tablet cover wow need to find all the mistakes and make one. I have a ugly store bought one my DH bought me. Time for a change.


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

Beautiful- love love love the color scheme!


----------



## Pamela F (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank you all so much &#128156; on my 11th block now. 9 more to go, whoop whoop lol.


----------



## Pamela F (Mar 22, 2012)

mama879 said:


> I made my first quilt to and every one said I could have picked and easier pattern but I saw it liked it and did it. It was a challenge. It was a lot of work I learned how to cut pcs. I made my mistakes and learned from them. A tablet cover wow need to find all the mistakes and make one. I have a ugly store bought one my DH bought me. Time for a change.


Please show us what you make out of your 'mistake/s' 💜


----------

